# Steam pressure gauge -Safety valve



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know a source for small steam fittings like 1/4-40 safety valve and small pressure gauge like from Fyne Fort Fittings??? I tried to email Sulphur Springs but no reply.

Jack


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Check with Coles Power Models http://www.colespowermodels.com/index.html 

And/Or 

American Model Engineering Supply - http://www.americanmodeleng.com/


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Ed, 

Thanks, I am aware of Coles and am waiting for them to reply to an email but I wasn't aware of AMES. 

Jack


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

AMES is an excellent source of small fasteners such as hex head screws as well as steam fittings.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

I get GREAT service from Maidstone Engineering Services (owned by Maxitrak). If I phone them on a Monday, most orders are sitting in my mailbox by Friday. GLR Distributors are also excellent. Both businesses have web sites.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

David, 

I sent them an email. Wasn't aware that they were into scales smaller than 3.5"ga. I'd really like a source of the old Fyne Fort Fittings but couldn't find them on the web so assume they are history. 

Jack


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

PM Research, Inc.
www.pmresearchinc.com
Some fittings MTP (model tapered thread) a tap or die turn will straighten them out.  Prices reasonable, service excellent.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Fyne Fort is no longer trading and the business was liquidated a couple of years ago. Some their fittings were excellent, some were a waste of perfectly good enamel.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

P&M safety valves are waaay to big though fine for their intended purpose. 

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Curmudge, 

FyneFort safety valves were very nice beacuse they were small and could be easily fitted with a shroud to look like rams horn type valve. Some of their fittings were a bit crude and were as you say waste of paint. 

Jack


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I once ordered in a small selection of Fyne Fort safeties and I was greatly disappointed to find that none of them could ever have worked as-supplied because the springs were several times too heavy. Installing lighter springs only produced inconsistent dribblers, typically the symptom of poorly proportioned ball seat and chamber geometry. Yours may have been from an "improved" batch. Fyne Fort was not above improving the product when necessary, and they did look nice.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you tried Roundhouse Engineering? 

I am not sure what size you are looking for. The Roundhouse parts list includes safety valves and pressure gauges.

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jack,

I carry a lot of different fittings and gauges in stock. Give me a call some evening to discuss your needs.

Royce
202-422-2892

B


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Royce, 

Have a web site??? 

Jack


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
Look at the top of the page. Royce is the forum sponsor, Quisenberry Station.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Fred, 

Thanks! Didn't know the connection! Guess that shows how much I pay attention to the adverts. 

Jack


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

_strangely I have PM'ed Royce twice and emailed his shop seven times and he never replies







_


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,
Royce works full time and has a family.
Don't use the email on his web site, use *turbohvn at aol.com* instead because it's often clogged with spam
or call him at home in the evenings at *703-799-9643 *


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Tony,

In and out a lot these days... call me cell any evening at 202-422-2892

Royce


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya, I called Royce last night and he didn't return call as promised. 

Jack


----------

